# Samba-problem 1:doesn't start, 2:host-related problem



## naguz (Sep 23, 2009)

*Problem A:*

```
[root@osserver ~]# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/samba start
```
Just gives:

```
Removing stale Samba tdb files: ...... done
```
But samba doesn't start. At least I can't see it as a running process.

```
[root@osserver /usr/home/gert]# ps -ax | grep smb
81395  p0  S+     0:00.00 grep smb
[root@osserver /usr/home/gert]# ps -ax | grep sam
81397  p0  S+     0:00.00 grep sam
```

Neither can I find it with smbclient -L 192.168.0.101. I get the error message

```
[gert@osserver /]$ smbclient -L 192.1680.101
Connection to 192.1680.101 failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)
```

Both when running the command from the server, and from my laptop.

So for some reason samba does not start. I think it's strange I get no error message.

"*Problem B:*"
I can however start samba with smbd -F However, I can still not use smbclient -L from the server using its IP-adress.


```
[gert@osserver /]$ smbclient -L 192.1680.101
Connection to 192.1680.101 failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)
```

Then I tried 
	
	



```
[gert@osserver /]$ smbclient -L localhost
Enter gert's password: 
Domain=[OSSERVER] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.3.7]

	Sharename       Type      Comment
	---------       ----      -------
	filer           Disk      filer pa hjemmeserver
	IPC$            IPC       IPC Service (Samba Server)
	gert            Disk      Home Directories
localhost is an IPv6 address -- no workgroup available
```

So.. is there something wrong with my host setup maybe, or is this the way it should be?

Seeing as this is a local, private server, I have no real domain. I have just set my /etc/hosts file up like this

```
#
::1                     osserver localhost osserver.my.domain localhost.my.domain
127.0.0.1               osserver localhost osserver.my.domain localhost.my.domain
```
osserver is the hostname of the machine. Is this incorrect? I am not really a guru with *nix network setup. (underestimate de lux ) and a quite fresh freebsd user.

As I can now access the shares from my and other computers at home, this is not a big problem, but just in case I would like things to be properly set up. This is not a big problem.

Smb.conf file, in case it has anything to do with problem A: pastebin link


----------



## naguz (Sep 23, 2009)

Forgot to mention:

```
[root@osserver /usr/home/gert]# testparm 
Load smb config files from /usr/local/etc/smb.conf
Processing section "[homes]"
Processing section "[printers]"
Processing section "[mineting]"
Processing section "[filer]"
Loaded services file OK.
Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE
Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions
```

For some reason I can't edit my post. Anyway, hope someone with more knowledge than myself can tell me what is going on.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 23, 2009)

Your posts are absolutely _unreadable_ without 
	
	



```
tags. Put them around system output, please. See signature.
```


----------



## naguz (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry about that. Any idea why the /rc.d-script won't work.


----------



## naguz (Sep 27, 2009)

After putting "samba_enable="YES" in rc.conf and reboting, the rc.d script seems to work. Strange, but at least it works now. Would have been interesting to know what causes this though.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 27, 2009)

Services only start when there's a corresponding *_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf. Even if you try to start them by hand they will not start without it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 27, 2009)

(unless you use onestart or forcestart)


----------



## naguz (Sep 29, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Services only start when there's a corresponding *_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf. Even if you try to start them by hand they will not start without it.


Aha! Thanks, I had absolutely no qlue. Argh, all those basic things I don't know.

The I've learnt two things since starting with FreeBSD -  the other being that it *is* necessary to read the UPDATE-file.


----------



## wolverine79936 (May 9, 2014)

Sorry for dredging this ancient topic back up, but I'm having similar problems.

My samba.rc file has everything *_enable="YES" and everything starts, but SMBD crashes out without any information at all.

When I do a 
	
	



```
ps -auwxx | grep '[sn]mbd'
```

it returns the fact that nmbd is running, but not smbd. I've tried forcing the stupid thing to start and it starts, but doesn't work. I'm about to try emptying out my smb.conf file and starting from scratch line by line. But the odd thing is that smbd must be running somewhere hidden or under another name because my bsd server shows up in my Windows 8.1 update 1 network neighbourhood.

Please help.


----------



## wolverine79936 (May 9, 2014)

I HATE SAMBA! I HATE WINDOWS! I HATE M$!

Sorry. Had to get that off my chest. My smb.conf file was indeed corrupted somewhere. Invalid user input or some other retarded excuse for not running. Now it's running. But now I have to put my smb.conf file back together.  Thanks for listening and I'll keep this updated if anything else goes wrong or if I get it fully functional in the end.


----------



## acheron (May 10, 2014)

Can you post the logs for smbd?


----------

